# Error: No work available to process



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2011)

I went to my wife's office this morning to due some scheduled maintenance on her office PC. I've run WCG on it for quite a long time without fail. However, this morning I opened up WCG to find an error, stating there was no work to process. I thought maybe there was something wrong with the BOINC software, so I reinstalled. Same error. Any idea what would cause this? How do I fix it? Seems I knew the answer some time ago, though it's been awhile since I've done much with WCG other than just running it on my machines.


----------



## animal007uk (Jan 3, 2011)

Could it have been an internet connection problem? I don't use the program but it still needs to download the work units right?. Or could there have been a problem on there end.


----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2011)

Log into the WCG site and see if the machine has registered and if it has returned any errors. It may be that you need to wait till the midnight update if that's the case.

Alternatively install the older versions of BOINC, as a few people seem to have random problems with the newer ones.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2011)

KieX said:


> Log into the WCG site and see if the machine has registered and if it has returned any errors. It may be that you need to wait till the midnight update if that's the case.
> 
> Alternatively install the older versions of BOINC, as a few people seem to have random problems with the newer ones.



Here's a look at my recent statistics. The machine has returned progressively fewer results since 12/20.


----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmm. Either it's put out errors and WCG is limiting the work units available, or the project list may not be set to supply other WU when one runs out. (if the problem lies here and not on your end)

On the options to your left, if you go into Results Status, select the computer from Device Name and then look through results see if either they were returned late, errors or any other kind of issue that would stop the servers supplying WU from that perspective.

If there are no errors then it's maybe down to your project list. So selecting Device Manager from the left menu and then clicking on the profile assigned to that computer and make sure that it's assigned to receive WU for other projects if they run out.

At least those steps will rule out problems from the WCG end.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Paul,

You get this issue fixed bro?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Any luck?  I've had no issues with any of 27 machines the past few weeks.


----------

